# I Saved A Life Today!



## Silver Britches

My father and I were riding around our land today, just enjoying the outdoors together, when we decided to walk down one of the dead end logging trails. We were walking along when dad spotted something move just off the trail. I turned to look and seen this small hawk standing there on the ground. I said he has caught a snake and pulled out my phone to take some pics. As I was standing there, I quickly realized something was wrong when the hawk tipped over. It was then I could see the snake, a Southern Black Racer, was wrapped around the hawk's neck. I knew I had to try and help the poor hawk, so I cautiously approached with a dead pine limb and wiggled it under the part of the snake that was wrapped around the neck. He was wrapped so tight, I actually lifted the poor hawk off the ground 2 or 3 times. I kept on trying as the hawk just laid there. Finally, the snake had enough and unwrapped the hawk and slipped away. The hawk laid there stunned a few seconds, then got up and flew up on a limb. He looked at me as if to say _'hey dude, I appreciate it'_ then flew away.

The hawk never made a sound at all. Makes you wonder how often something like this happens. Just glad I was there to help him out. Maybe he'll return the favor this hunting season and scare a nice buck to me. 

Not all turned out good, but pics are in order. Just hard to see the snake in some of them. The last image is after the snake finally let go and went away.


----------



## wareagle700

Holy cow!
Definately a once in a lifetime experience. You are very lucky to have it on camera also. Nice work!


----------



## cre8foru

Wow. That is incredible. That's a National Geographic moment. Those are good shots too.


----------



## Silver Britches

Thanks, guys! I have to say, this is one the coolest things I've ever seen in the outdoors, too. I was a little scared of getting too close at first. Number one, I didn't want to get those big hawk claws in me, number two, I didn't want to upset the hawk to where he may injure himself further. I slowly walked around him taking a few shots and trying to see how I was going to help him out. The little fellow just lie there and never seemed to mind me. Of course, I think he had gave up and accepted that it was over. The whole ordeal lasted maybe 10 minutes or so. But he flew off and seemed to be fine. I certainly hope so. They are beautiful animals.

I'm sure all the squirrels in the area that were quietly watching all of this unfold, were pulling for the snake!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

That's a cool story. Not something you see everyday.


----------



## Crickett

Very cool!


----------



## slip

Man, when that hawk gets back to his buddies he'll never live that one down ...


"Remember the time you almost got killed by a SNAKE and a human had to help you out?"




Good going.


----------



## cornpile

Bookworthy shots and you nailed them.


----------



## georgia357

wareagle700 said:


> Holy cow!
> Definately a once in a lifetime experience. You are very lucky to have it on camera also. Nice work!



Yep, you done good.  Sure wish I could have been there to see that in real life.


----------



## wvdawg

Amazing nature shots - quite an experience for sure!
Way to go!


----------



## Hoss

That's a cool find and some neat shots.  Sometimes being at the top of the food chain doesn't always work out.

Hoss


----------



## robert carter

Cool pics. I bet the hawk tried to catch the snake and it backfired.RC


----------



## jman9977

Nature at it's finest. Very cool shots thanks for posting.


Jim


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Very nice!


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks for sharing. Looks like he was down for the count needin some oxygen for his brain cells. He'd a never made it without your help. He needs to stick with those little snakes until he knows how to immobilize them.
 Great images!


----------



## rip18

What a treat to see, much less get to photograph!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimmy2sticks

simply amazing


----------



## BuckMKII

Amazing shots of a possible once in a lifetime event.


----------



## Jim Thompson

too cool!


----------



## Nugefan

very cool shots ....thanks for sharin' ....


----------



## David Parker

Very sick.  Congrats on capturing something few will witness.   Hawks Rawk!!!


----------



## Milkman

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ridge Walker

AWESOME series of shots! Looks like the hawk grabbed the racer for lunch, and the snake was able to turn the tables on him. Thanks for posting!

RW


----------



## Silver Britches

Ridge Walker said:


> AWESOME series of shots! Looks like the hawk grabbed the racer for lunch, and the snake was able to turn the tables on him. Thanks for posting!
> 
> RW



Thanks! Glad everyone liked the pics.


----------



## Philnlucky

*Awesome Pics!*

Wow! Cool shots of natural selection in progress! The red shouldered hawk is a swamp dweller, and preys mainly on reptiles, frogs, snakes, and such. Looks like the snake decided to turn the tables.......


----------



## littlewolf

looks like that hawk bit off a lil more than he could chew!


----------



## one hogman

Hawk messed with the Wrong Snake for sure, Looks like a younger Redtail, bet he learned a tough lesson.


----------



## rosewood

Looks like 2 lives were saved.


----------



## egomaniac247

What's interesting about this is that obviously the snake couldn't have swallowed that big of a bird.....it's like the thing was getting revenge for the hawk trying to eat it.   

Either that or (more likely) it was trying to kill the hawk to make sure that it could get away.


----------



## mlbfish

That is awesome. What a thrill that must have been.


----------



## Nuttin Better

Snakes gotta eat too.


----------



## Silver Britches

Bump for those who may have missed this thread. I wonder How my feathery friend is doing today? I bet he’s sticking to squirrels and frogs.


----------



## Jeff C.

Silver Britches said:


> Bump for those who may have missed this thread. I wonder How my feathery friend is doing today? I bet he’s sticking to squirrels and frogs.



Just saw it for the first time, thanks for bumping it I never would’ve seen it.

Amazing photo opportunity you had there Britches, rare to witness it as you did.

The closest I came to anything like that was a Hawk and a squirrel on my driveway under my truck bed. I just happened to open my garage door and stand there as I waited for it to go up. As soon as it cleared my head I took one step out. As I did that a hawk swooped in under my truck parked out on a pad extended off my drivway. As soon as he landed I see a squirrel run at him slapping his front paws on the ground in a defensive display I reckon. Either way the squirrel confronted the hawk.

In the end the hawk had caught movement from me as I took that 1st step out of the garage and looked back over at me. I could tell he wasn’t comfortable with me standing there, so he spun around and abandoned the potential meal.

No photos, it happened quickly, but still cool seeing it.

Again, what an amazing opportunity you had there with photos to boot, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C.

Actually I did see a hawk catch a mockingbird that was one of 3 dive bombing the hawk for over an hour or better. I was bush hogging a pasture and the field rats were scurrying the entire time, so I’m sure that’s what the hawk was looking for. 

I had been watching it whenever the opportunity allowed me thinking, “that hawk is going to eventually get fed up with that as it had started to confront them somewhat.

2 of the 3 finally pulled off the hawk, but one kept dive bombing it. It wasn’t  long and the hawk flew right over me pretty low and there was a big nice limb of a pine up ahead and he dropped his talons, pulled his wings back as if to land, slammed on the brakes and the mockingbird right on his tail feathers could not slow down in time. 

It accidentally passed the hawk and it was on like donkey Kong. Hawk was right in mockingbirds tail flapping as fast as he could. It forced the mockingbird to take drastic action and go into a dive. There was a small watering pond for livestock and mockingbird was approaching the surface fast. It tried to pull up at the last second inches from the surface and belly flopped. No sooner than it hit the surface the hawk was on it and flew off up into another huge pine with it. I watched it start plucking it as I continued bush hogging. 

Probably the coolest thing I had ever seen, wish I had it on video.


----------



## Silver Britches

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw it for the first time, thanks for bumping it I never would’ve seen it.
> 
> Amazing photo opportunity you had there Britches, rare to witness it as you did.
> 
> The closest I came to anything like that was a Hawk and a squirrel on my driveway under my truck bed. I just happened to open my garage door and stand there as I waited for it to go up. As soon as it cleared my head I took one step out. As I did that a hawk swooped in under my truck parked out on a pad extended off my drivway. As soon as he landed I see a squirrel run at him slapping his front paws on the ground in a defensive display I reckon. Either way the squirrel confronted the hawk.
> 
> In the end the hawk had caught movement from me as I took that 1st step out of the garage and looked back over at me. I could tell he wasn’t comfortable with me standing there, so he spun around and abandoned the potential meal.
> 
> No photos, it happened quickly, but still cool seeing it.
> 
> Again, what an amazing opportunity you had there with photos to boot, thanks!





Jeff C. said:


> Actually I did see a hawk catch a mockingbird that was one of 3 dive bombing the hawk for over an hour or better. I was bush hogging a pasture and the field rats were scurrying the entire time, so I’m sure that’s what the hawk was looking for.
> 
> I had been watching it whenever the opportunity allowed me thinking, “that hawk is going to eventually get fed up with that as it had started to confront them somewhat.
> 
> 2 of the 3 finally pulled off the hawk, but one kept dive bombing it. It wasn’t  long and the hawk flew right over me pretty low and there was a big nice limb of a pine up ahead and he dropped his talons, pulled his wings back as if to land, slammed on the brakes and the mockingbird right on his tail feathers could not slow down in time.
> 
> It accidentally passed the hawk and it was on like donkey Kong. Hawk was right in mockingbirds tail flapping as fast as he could. It forced the mockingbird to take drastic action and go into a dive. There was a small watering pond for livestock and mockingbird was approaching the surface fast. It tried to pull up at the last second inches from the surface and belly flopped. No sooner than it hit the surface the hawk was on it and flew off up into another huge pine with it. I watched it start plucking it as I continued bush hogging.
> 
> Probably the coolest thing I had ever seen, wish I had it on video.


Great stories. I have seen a lot of crazy things in the woods, but this tops them all. This is why I always try to have a camera with me when out there. I’ve seen hawks catch and drop squirrels. Seeing a squirrel fall out of a tree always gets a chuckle out of me. Squirrels are goofy. 

Thank you, sir.


----------



## sinclair1

First for me. Cool thread


----------



## Booger2

Amazing story and photos!


----------



## 4HAND

Silver Britches said:


> Bump for those who may have missed this thread. I wonder How my feathery friend is doing today? I bet he’s sticking to squirrels and frogs.


Well I've done it again! Started reading this & liking posts & then I got to your bump. I thought, uh oh. Started reading it again & quickly saw it's from years ago.
Glad you bumped it though. That's really cool!


----------



## HughW2

Incredible thing to witness! Congrats and thanks for sharing with us!
Hugh


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I found one a few months back also caught by a black snake. Craziest thing I ever came across. I'd say the hawk was a few minutes from death. He flew off fine after Mr. no legs turned him loose.


----------



## ninjaneer

Several years back a hawk made the Dahlonega paper when someone found him caught by a box turtle what done shut the door on his toe.


----------

